# Thinking of purchasing a 240.



## adamsonem (Oct 12, 2004)

Hello all, new to the board. I've got a few questions about 240's...

Right now I drive an A4, and I'm pretty much feeling bored with it. Next summer I was thinking about selling it and buying an S14. The obvious question, how do you all like your car? < And please don't be 240-biased, if you have problems with them, say so. I haven't had any major problems with my car and I don't want to get something that's going to give me a hard time..

Seems like a dumb question, but I was also wondering (obviously for after I get the car) if the S14 ever had the option for xenon headlights, or if BNR33 Skyline headlights would be a direct fitment (with some wiring of course).

I'm looking to do a *clean* car. My plans include springs and "minor" engine work. Not planning on getting into an engine swap or anything, but I would like to turbo the car - not high boost, probably around 8psi. And I'd maybe do some wheels, though not sure.

Any help answering questions would be greatly appreciated! TIA.

PS this is me now:









http://photobucket.com/albums/v357/adamsonem/LLTek Adamson/


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

adamsonem said:


> Hello all, new to the board. I've got a few questions about 240's...
> 
> Right now I drive an A4, and I'm pretty much feeling bored with it. Next summer I was thinking about selling it and buying an S14. The obvious question, how do you all like your car? < And please don't be 240-biased, if you have problems with them, say so. I haven't had any major problems with my car and I don't want to get something that's going to give me a hard time..
> 
> ...


i dont own an s14, but no you cant put r33 headlights in it without body work, but you can buy aftermarket lights if you want xenon bulbs, and i would definately reccomend an s14 as a DD


----------



## adamsonem (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info regarding the headlights. I guess I'll wait till I get the car before I start asking brand-name questions for parts


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

i liked my 240 i thought that it handled very well good brakes. Plus i think rwd cars turn so much better then fwd or awd. with a turbo system you have to run a pretty low psi unless you replace internals i dont think many people run over 8psi. just look around the threads and there will be info like this. I love the a4 i went from a 240 to a jetta but not for performance.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

the KA should be able to handle 8psi no prob. And the S14 chassis is great for handling  Just do some suspension work, get some sticky tires, and it'll drive circles around a lot of cars!


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

i love 240's i own a nice  but your car looks nice and probably goes nice. depending on what year 240sx you get they can be a money pit or a great investment. i would recommend a newer one like a 97-98 for looks and quality. i love 240s though


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

I love my s14 i wouldn't give it up for the world i have had two. Both had oil leaks from the rear main seal and, the oil pan gasket. The dif drain plug leaked on my first one, but not the fault of the car. Both of them had over 100,000 miles (so that might have something to do with the oil leaks). Suspension bushings need to be replaced if your upgrading the springs and shocks. The rear subframe bushings were so bad on my first s14 i could move it with my bare hands with little effort. Other than than the lights in the dash go out sometimes and, thats all the crap i can think of. Always starts never breaks down, both of them. IMO though, you should stay with what you have it runs, its fast, the mods your going to do to the 240 are not going to compaire to what you have now, and well its got no track control. So the first time you drive it in the rain or the snow you might die or worse live to see the damage, lol. Its not to say you don't know what your doing. Its just 240's don't do well in the rain at all, so no offense. Its really your choice and I hope this helps you decide. :cheers:


----------



## adamsonem (Oct 12, 2004)

Yea I'm used to the no trac. control, my first car was a 1989 BMW 325i, which was nearly as fast as the Audi is. It had less hp, but was lighter (3500lbs 167hp 163tq); the audi is way heavier (4500lbs 175hp 180tq). I don't know that my car is fast, but it is fun. It's a 2.8 12V <<! V6. They only made this motor for two years (1996, 97) before they switched to the 30V. Needless to say, there are few mods available for this car. An intake is $200 anymore, and the ECU is *unable to be tuned*, because Hitachi is so sweet.

I was going to bi-turbo it with a couple VW Passat turbos (cheap on eBay), which would have been a lot of work, but it would have been fun. Only reason I didn't was because of the ECU problem. So basically I've run out of things to do to this car, and I've had it for about a year and a half.

My buddy used to have an R33, which obviously I fell in love with instantly. I know the S14 doesn't come close in performance, but in looks is quite similar. He sold his a while back and it's actually on ebay (way overpriced - $70k BIN) again. I thought it would be cool to get an S14, and (maybe *) do an RB26DETT  swap, or just turbo the stock motor.

What kind of hp and tq does the 240 push stock? Anyone with a turbo setup dynoed their car?

I do have to say I enjoy the German engineering (they make everything inde-freaking-structible). I've had a bad left rear wheel bearing for the last 15,000 miles and it hasn't gotten worse at all. < I should probably get that fixed soon. :dumbass:


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

the stock number are 155hp 160tq.yeah truck engine with oil squirters. the 240 no matter what year you get stock will probably be as fast or faster then your audi. the 240 weighs in at about 2900lbs or so and some come with lsd rear. also there is another site with many people who have a turbo on their ka http://********.com/ and a forum on it.


----------



## adamsonem (Oct 12, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

your car weighs like 3000 lbs dude


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

There is alot you can do with an S14 the KA is a good engine and reliable. LOL you say 8psi the would put you at high 13's. Might as well get a swap while you are at it.


----------



## adamsonem (Oct 12, 2004)

yah, it's around 3500 lbs, max weight is :


----------

